

GizmoSneak: Rent gadgets for as low as $10 a month - arpitagarwal
http://www.gizmosneak.com/

======
oliwarner
Like the idea but I wouldn't touch this until I knew the price of the gadget
_I_ wanted. Signing up to find the Rift or 3D printer were actually $200/month
would really annoy me.

------
tanvijindal
This looks good!

